# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Painting Cement

## Bozwell634

Hi Guys, 
Just wondering my front verandah is looking a little old and odd, have done a bit of research and have found many products on the market that can be used on cement.  
I understand there is stain and paint, has anyone had experiences with this??  Any thoughts??

----------


## amiaow

Use paving paint- it comes in all sorts of colours and finishes in matt through gloss. A good clean, a couple of coats and your verandah is good as new.

----------


## Bozwell634

Thanks for the reply mate, will look into it. 
Cheers

----------

